# 0-10V Signal zu ungenau



## TimoK (8 April 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem 0-10V Signal.
Verwendet wird eine an einen PC angeschlossene Daq-Board Messkarte. Angesteuert wird die Messkarte mit der Dasylab Software.
Problem ist nun, dass das analoge Eingangssignal auf der 2-3. Nachkommastelle schwankt - hierdurch bekomme ich zu ungenaue Messwerte. Das Signal schwankt allerdings auch "schon", wenn das analoge Eingangsignal nicht nicht angeschlossen ist und die Klemmen der Messkarte freiliegen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob man diese Spannung irgendwie stabilisieren kannz.B. durch Pull-Down-Widerstande, RC-Glieder oder ähnliches?! Oder ist bei dieser Genauigkeit eine Analogwertverarbeitung vielleicht einfach nicht der richtige Weg?

Gruss
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 April 2008)

hallo,
wie genau deine messkarte ist sagt dir die auflösung, z.b 8bit, da sind es dann der kleinste schritt 0.04 V, da hüpft es schon ganz schön.


----------



## kiestumpe (8 April 2008)

Hallo,

haben die Karten einen Widerstand am Eingang (500 - 1000 Ohm)?
Falls nicht, warum nimmst du nicht 4-20mA als Eingangssignal?
Dann kannst sicher noch Filtern (auf der Karte), was das Eingangsignal angeht. Welche Bandbreite hat denn dein Signal?

hth


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 April 2008)

Ein weiteres Problem kann die Wandlungs-Geschwindigkeit sein. Je schneller du wandelst desto ungenauer wird die Messung eines stehenden Wertes. Das liegt aber in der Physik eines A-D-Wandlers begründet.
Ein Schwanken in der 3.Nachkommastelle würde ich nicht als problematisch ansehen. 
Ansonsten: aus mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Messwerten den Mittelwert bilden ...


----------



## TimoK (8 April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
- Die Messkarte müsste 16 Bit haben, allerdings ist die Karte von 1998 und ich habe bisher noch keine doku dazu gefunden ( Fa. IOTech; Model DBK 203)

- Ein 4-20mA Signal kann die Messkarte und die Software nicht verarbeiten. Ich habe Testweise mal einen Widerstand gegen Masse (4,7K) mit dabeigeschraubt, allerdings keine Großartige Veränderung. Gebessert hat sich die Situation durch das Verstellen der Abtastrate etc, allerdings noch kein  richtig zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.

- Der Wert wird schon als gemittelter Wert ausgegeben, um extreme Sprünge rauszufiltern. Das klappt halt einigermaßen, könnte aber besser sein...

Besten Dank schon mal für die Antworten und Überlegungen!

Gruss
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

google ist ein mächtiges :TOOL:


... http://www.iotech.com/ftp.html ...


----------



## TimoK (8 April 2008)

Ich habe mit dem Vertrieb gesprochen, wie es aussieht bekomme ich keine genaueres Signal über die Analogwertverarbeitung hin. Daher ist das Ganze leider der falsche Lösungsansatz gewesen, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer... :| 

Gruss
Timo


Edit: Rechtschreibfehler gefunden...


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 April 2008)

Was möchtest du denn erreichen bzw. so hochgenau messen ?


----------



## TimoK (8 April 2008)

Das Ganze ist ein Wegmesssystem an einer Versuchspresse. Der Drehgeber gibt Impulse an eine PAX-Anzeige (7200Impulse/200mm), von hier aus wird das Signal in ein analoges Signal umgewandelt und an die Messkarte weitergeschickt. 
Die PAX-Anzeige ( http://www.ibp-gmbh.de/pax1.htm ) wird benötigt, da die Software nicht ständig mitläuft sondern nur, wenn protokolliert werden muss bzw. Druck/Weg/Zeit Diagramme erstellt werden sollen. In anderen Fällen reicht die Anzeige der PAX-Anzeige aus. Ausserdem wird so der Standort der Kolbenstange genau bestimmt und muss nicht vor jeder Messung neu kalibriert werden.
Die Genauigkeit der Software soll +/- 1 /10mm betragen. Bis zur Anzeige beträgt der Messfehler 4/100mm - Ab da habe ich dann Abweichungen von ca. 3/10mm.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 April 2008)

... also, wenn du genau messen willst, dann solltest du nicht analog messen (so meine Erfahrung). Hier mit Inkrementen zu arbeiten ist schonb der bessere Weg (also Zählerkarte). Allerdings sind 7200 Imp. / 200 mm nun auch nicht gerade der Brenner ...


----------



## TimoK (8 April 2008)

Die Erfahrung habe ich hiermit auch gemacht *ACK* 

Für diesen Anwendungsfall sollte die Impulsanzahl vollkommen ausreichen - Bis zur PAX Anzeige haben wir ja mit 4/100 die gewünscht Genauigkeit erreicht.

Ich denke, dass wir versuchen werden, auf einen Zähleingang der Messkarte zu gehen, allerdings muss dafür die Software auch zuverlässig schnell genug die Impulse zählen können -  mal abwarten, was das gibt...


----------

